# Filters



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

Like I mentioned in my first post I got a 75G tank for my B-day and was wondering what kind of filtration every one is using for 4-6 redbellies? I havent gotten my fish yet, just trying to plan things out so I am ready


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi....
I had a hagos 1200 and ac 110 on my 80g tank and it was really good...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

I really prefer Canisters over HOB's. They are much quieter and take up less space







I prefer to use anything by Eheim. For a tank of your size I would recommend an Eheim 2217


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

I looked at a few canisters and they are really expensive. Are they really worth the extra cost??


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

worth every penny...
canister filters are awesome,I cleaned my 3 times a year....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh ok, great! I only want to buy my filter once so I appreciate your advice on the canisters. I will look into the Eheim filters when I go to Big Als this weekend.


----------

